# Dog in heat



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

My dog is a blue staff it is 16 months old and is on her secound heat, so we bought her some special sanitary towls for dogs :lol2:

check them out they are amazing!!! Dog Pants BLACK Dogs In Season Pet Hygiene Size3 23493 on eBay (end time 09-Nov-10 16:20:26 GMT)


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ged said:


> My dog is a blue staff it is 16 months old and is on her secound heat, so we bought her some special sanitary towls for dogs :lol2:
> 
> check them out they are amazing!!! Dog Pants BLACK Dogs In Season Pet Hygiene Size3 23493 on eBay (end time 09-Nov-10 16:20:26 GMT)


Haha I've seen them before!!


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried them on my Mini Schnauzer and they only stayed on seconds:devil:


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Is she a breading dog? If not y don't u get her fixed?


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

As above. Each season she has will increase her risk of developing mammary cancers later in life, and by leaving her entire there's a large risk of her developing a pyometra (womb infection which can be life threatening) in late middle age.....


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

and remember those pants are only suppose to be on the dog for very short periods as they can cause quite bad wounds around the legs- there is a note in/on the packs saying they should only be used for short periods.
Our friends left some on the dog for a couple of days and then noticed a horrific wound where they had cut into the leg and she needed a £700 operation to fix it 
I would just spay her to be honest and be over and done with it.


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

oh please dont start with this if he doesnt want to mutilate his dog just leave him alone without this spay and neuter thing. i think they are great and will get them for mine


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

My first dog is spayed as we got it when I was about 6 and I didn't have a choice if I wanted it spayed or not, but now I have my puppy I want to breed her at around the age of 2 1/2 when she is fully mature and has had the chance to live her life a little, I want to give her 2 litters then after that my mum has decided to spay her. But knowing me i'll problerly wont let it happen


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah lets breed some more staffies - after all hardly any is killed every single day :bash:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> Yeah lets breed some more staffies - after all hardly any is killed every single day :bash:


Well that's your oppion


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

No its the truth - 1000's of staffies are pts every year as there is just so many out there with no homes. 
And for a child to then start breeding more is just plain silly.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> No its the truth - 1000's of staffies are pts every year as there is just so many out there with no homes.
> And for a child to then start breeding more is just plain silly.


Well it would be in 1 years time and I am not going to breed her my mum is.


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Although I really would recommend speying her for her own health, obviously if you have a problem with speying and really really want to keep her entire that is your choice, but I really would urge to to reconsider breeding. If you love staffies then please don't breed her, it is heartbreaking the numbers that are destroyed everyday, because there are just so so so many being bred. You will find either that you struggle to home your puppies, or that you'll home them all but statistics suggest a fair number will be given up and either passed from home to home or end up in shelters or sadly being put to sleep...is that the life you want for your puppies? And for every person who does actually want to give a good home to a staff and buys one of your pups, that one more staff in a shelter who doesn't get rehomed instead. Whilst breeding an animal can be a wonderful life experience and everyone who loves their dog does kind of always wish they could have babies from them... sometimes the kinder thing to do is not to create more. No one can stop you from breeding her it's your dog but at least really give some serious thought and look into the realities of the staffie situation... or at least listen to this song, which kinda sums in up in a nutshell
YouTube - The Staffie Song


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Lenor said:


> Although I really would recommend speying her for her own health, obviously if you have a problem with speying and really really want to keep her entire that is your choice, but I really would urge to to reconsider breeding. If you love staffies then please don't breed her, it is heartbreaking the numbers that are destroyed everyday, because there are just so so so many being bred. You will find either that you struggle to home your puppies, or that you'll home them all but statistics suggest a fair number will be given up and either passed from home to home or end up in shelters or sadly being put to sleep...is that the life you want for your puppies? And for every person who does actually want to give a good home to a staff and buys one of your pups, that one more staff in a shelter who doesn't get rehomed instead. Whilst breeding an animal can be a wonderful life experience and everyone who loves their dog does kind of always wish they could have babies from them... sometimes the kinder thing to do is not to create more. No one can stop you from breeding her it's your dog but at least really give some serious thought and look into the realities of the staffie situation... or at least listen to this song, which kinda sums in up in a nutshell
> YouTube - The Staffie Song


Well it's not up to me it's my mum and my mum wants to breed her to pay off the cost of buying my staff (£900) and the vet fees, training fees, food etc. We have also had her tested for gentic diseases and she does not carry 1, so she is a good breeding bitch and I would say good for the whole breed


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

So just in it for the money then


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> So just in it for the money then


No money is one reason, also like I said she has good gentetics and is completly clear of any genetic issues and is a beautiful/unusual colour so is good for the whole breed, plus I think it's cruel to deny a animal the right to reproduce if it is healthy and poses no risk to the specie


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Breeding a dog can cost thousands - all you need is for a pup to get stuck during delivery!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Ged said:


> Well it's not up to me it's my mum and my mum wants to breed her to pay off the cost of buying my staff (£900)


£900????!!!!! for a staffy???!!! thought my mate was daft for paying £400 for her english bull. seems she got a bargin :gasp:


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok firstly your mum needs a serious reality check and personaly I dont think she should have a dog and definitly not a staffie.
I worked with staffie/dog rescues and can tell you now that I have seen first hand the amount of staffies that are KILLED every week, because no body wants them, no rescues are taking them and most have a year long wait list for staffies waiting to go in.
lots of people have spent so much time trying to get a staffie breeding ban in place, because of people like your mum, who in all honesty sounds like she is looking at it as a pure money making scheme and nothing else.

If you dont want to neuter then that is your choice, My dog is about to have her 2nd season, but she will be neutered after.
If your mum is planning on breeding your dog I hope she is aware of costs involved....Jabs, worming, food, bedding, a vet on stand by, vet checks for all the pups & at least £500 stand by if anything goes wrong....Also is she prepeared for what might happen if you cant sell all the pups ?? will you sell the pups with microchips (I know this is part of the new dog act that they are trying to get pushed through), will your mum be telling people that if they cannot keep the pup they are to be returned to yourselfs ?? (this is something good breeders offer).
Im guessing your mum thinks because they are blue staffies they will sell ? this isnt the case and I can honestly tell you that blue staffies are the ultimate status dogs as they tend to say you can afford one, so given that will you be vetting new owners or will be a case that if someone has the money they can the pup ?
What is your mum going to do if the staffie breeding ban goes ahead and she cannot recover her costs ?? 
i understand your saying it isnt you its your mum, but I would seriously put these questions to her because trust me coming from someone that has had to see too many healthy staffies pts because there simply is too many out there, the last thing thats needed is someone else breeding them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:devil: yet more staffs being bred :banghead:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> Ok firstly your mum needs a serious reality check and personaly I dont think she should have a dog and definitly not a staffie.
> I worked with staffie/dog rescues and can tell you now that I have seen first hand the amount of staffies that are KILLED every week, because no body wants them, no rescues are taking them and most have a year long wait list for staffies waiting to go in.
> lots of people have spent so much time trying to get a staffie breeding ban in place, because of people like your mum, who in all honesty sounds like she is looking at it as a pure money making scheme and nothing else.
> 
> ...


I don't no any of the answers to your questions as i'm not my mum, and we have a year to prepare so we will probally draw up a plan or something


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

out of all these staffies being bred and put down; how many of them are blue staffies? cos i don't see many being put to sleep.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> Well it's not up to me it's my mum and my mum wants to breed her to pay off the cost of buying my staff (£900) and the vet fees, training fees, food etc. We have also had her tested for gentic diseases and she does not carry 1, so she is a good breeding bitch and I would say good for the whole breed


£900 for a staff no way i had 2 kc staff the pair cost £500 in 05

how you know she is good breeding bitch ?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> No money is one reason, also like I said she has good gentetics and is completly clear of any genetic issues and is a beautiful/unusual colour so is good for the whole breed, plus I think it's cruel to deny a animal the right to reproduce if it is healthy and poses no risk to the specie


i have bred dogs 4 year you not make any money :bash:


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

I have seen a fair few, I wont lie they arent no where near as common as normal staffies, but thats because they havent been as widespread kept, but there is slowly becoming more and more appearing. 
And as I said in some areas it is now common place for them to be kept as a status dog, the kinda people who have status dogs are bored with normal staffies because you can pick them up for next to nothing now and are moving onto blue staffies.
If the OP mum wants to breed the dog it is of course totally up to her, I am not against people breeding, but why add to a already major problem. 
As a example I know of someone who has bred blue staffies for years, she used to get £900 plus per puppy, her last 2 litters she got £300-£400 a puppy and only managed to sell 3 from each litter and ended up keeping the others, she has now had all hers neutered as she has said she doesnt want to add to the problem and cannot keep on being left with 3-4 dogs per litter.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> £900 for a staff no way i had 2 kc staff the pair cost £500 in 05
> 
> how you know she is good breeding bitch ?


Sorry I meant to say a good bitch to breed


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ged said:


> Sorry I meant to say a good bitch to breed




Do you show her? Is she a Champion? Now this would be a good bitch to breed as she has proved herself to be a good representation of the breed against the breed standard :whistling2:. If she isn't then i seriously doubt she's a good bitch. Is she in fact KC registered & will you be using a good Champion stud dog for her (which will cost you a fair bit of money). If your Mum thinks she is going to get back her £900+ by breeding her then, she really is living in cloud cuckoo land :devil:. To breed & rear a litter properly would probably cost you over £1,000 & you would only get maybe £200 for unregistered puppies, not much more for KC registered ones. Also blue isn't a dominant colour so you wouldn't get a whole litter of blues anyway :whistling2:.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Do you show her? Is she a Champion? Now this would be a good bitch to breed as she has proved herself to be a good representation of the breed against the breed standard :whistling2:. If she isn't then i seriously doubt she's a good bitch. Is she in fact KC registered & will you be using a good Champion stud dog for her (which will cost you a fair bit of money). If your Mum thinks she is going to get back her £900+ by breeding her then, she really is living in cloud cuckoo land :devil:. To breed & rear a litter properly would probably cost you over £1,000 & you would only get maybe £200 for unregistered puppies, not much more for KC registered ones. Also blue isn't a dominant colour so you wouldn't get a whole litter of blues anyway :whistling2:.


she has 2 grandad champions 1 great grandad, and we will pay the extra cost for her to breed with a non-related champion


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

You do know the pups more then likely wont be blue right ?
So will only sell for like £200 each 
Cost of rearing a litter for 8 weeks is a lot of money.
A c-section if she cant give birth is around £800 
worming/flea/food stuff for a litter = lots of money.
staffies are hard to sell right now so are you willing to keep the pups u cant sell ? 
When new owners get fed up with the pups later in life will you be taking them back ?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I have talked to my mum and told her the issues and showed her the thread, she said it was a bit rude some of the things you said. But the good news is that she is going to talk to the breeder we got our staff from and ask them about the possable issues and risks and to see if it is worth breeding them. Also afer disgusing this with her she told me she had a white staff when she was 24 and bred her 3 times and she also bred cats so she does have experience in breeding staffs


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

does it not bother you that an estimated 6 out of every 10 staffies are put to sleep before their fourth birthday due to ending up in pounds and rescues


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ged said:


> I have talked to my mum and told her the issues and showed her the thread, she said it was a bit rude some of the things you said. But the good news is that she is going to talk to the breeder we got our staff from and ask them about the possable issues and risks and to see if it is worth breeding them. Also afer disgusing this with her she told me she had a white staff when she was 24 and bred her 3 times and she also bred cats so she does have experience in breeding staffs


Have you only just found out that your mum used to breed her dog and her cats? Gosh, don't families talk anymore?:blush:


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Seriously, what is it going to take for people (not entirely directed at OP, more of a general venting) to realise that the last thing anyone needs its to breed more dogs!! Especially staffies!!! I wish it was as simple as making sure no dog is bred for at least a year, nd anyone that wants one has to go through a rescue... then see where we are. But its not that simple is it!!! :whip:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Ged said:


> No money is one reason, also like I said she has good gentetics and is completly clear of any genetic issues and is a beautiful/unusual colour so is good for the whole breed, plus *I think it's cruel to deny a animal the right to reproduce if it is healthy and poses no risk to the specie*


 
Really, do you? Then I suspect you also would think it was cruel to remove her offspring to sell for profit


----------



## optispart (Aug 24, 2010)

cazcolecarter said:


> Really, do you? Then I suspect you also would think it was cruel to remove her offspring to sell for profit


Well done


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> Really, do you? Then I suspect you also would think it was cruel to remove her offspring to sell for profit


Maybe you should do some research before you comment. When the puppies are around the age of 6-8 weeks the mother starts to snap at them and reject them.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Have you only just found out that your mum used to breed her dog and her cats? Gosh, don't families talk anymore?:blush:


I never really popped up before but I knew she has had staffs all her life since she was about 4


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Ged said:


> Maybe you should do some research before you comment. When the puppies are around the age of 6-8 weeks the mother starts to snap at them and reject them.


 
That is absolute nonsense. 

Every other dog in rescue is a staff or staff cross. They are the only breed the Kennel Club have ever asked people to stop breeding. 

Unless you have a great example of the breed (and blues are not so common as despite being labelled 'rare' they are actually undesirable due to the fact they don't have correct skin pigment for the breed) and have a really good reeason to breed, with a waiting list for homes, then it's a really bad idea. Not to mention, if the bitch needs a c-section and things don't go well, your Mum could be seriously out of pocket, to the tune of thousands of pounds.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ged said:


> No money is one reason, also like I said she has good gentetics and is completly clear of any genetic issues and is a beautiful/unusual colour so is good for the whole breed, plus I think it's cruel to deny a animal the right to reproduce if it is healthy *and poses no risk to the specie*



So breeding her & the possibility that many of the pups will end up in rescue & be pts is no risk to the breed then? Sorry but i personally would not breed from her, as nice as she may be she is not a Champion show dog, she is not winning at every show, she may be far from the breed standard. Just because she has a couple of Champions in her pedigree does not make her a good bitch :whistling2:. I have 3 entire bitches here (all Greyhounds), one was a good racer & yes i would of loved to have bred her with our dog who was also a good racer but just because the parents were good on the track doesn't mean the pups would be :whistling2:. Same with your bitch she may "look" nice but the pups may not look so nice & people may not want to buy them, then you could be stuck with a litter of say 10 Staffs. Then what would you do if the bitch then comes in season & you have her sons? Breeding should not be taken lightly, you need to really think about it especially now when the Country is in deep recession & there is no spare money about :devil:.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Do you know any non-bias websites with these statistics please? If so i'll try to get my mum to not do it as i'm not 100% convinced whether to not breed her


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Ged said:


> Maybe you should do some research before you comment. When the puppies are around the age of 6-8 weeks the mother starts to snap at them and reject them.


Perhaps you need to do some research before coming out with statements like that. 

Blue staffies are no more special than any other kind of staffy, its the people buying them at stupid prices that have made others think that these dogs are 'rare' 
And as already stated most blues are nowhere near breed standard since people are just getting 2 blue staffs and whacking them together in hope of getting little blue pound signs running around.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Ged said:


> Do you know any non-bias websites with these statistics please? If so i'll try to get my mum to not do it as i'm not 100% convinced whether to not breed her


just go and look at rescue websites 

just a quick google found this
BBC News - Panorama - Stray Staffie Brandy's sad fate
Rescue dogs slaughtered due to their irresponsible owners | Mail Online
beecareful - news - Panorama: "Enough is enough" says Battersea Dogs & Cats Home
Save the Staffies - Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Rescue dogs, staffies, staffy

to finish off a quote from someone who works deeply within rescue 
original link http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=646641



Rainrescue said:


> Can this be stopped right here -
> I think the mods have missed out here on a thread going haywire.
> Please get back on track with this thread as what Ami_j first posted was a way that potentially we could cut down on the thousands of staffies being killed every year in this country.
> 
> ...


bolded the bit that im hoping really makes you think


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

There are far too many staffies. I cant belive that it just doesnt occor to people what will happen to the pups after they are sold on. Out of sight, out of mind im guessing...


Think of it this way.... how would you like to breed a puppy, sell it on and then see that same puppy in a kennel, on what is esentialy death row. Just waiting to be destroyed.... and why? BECAUSE SHE IS A STAFFY

Or maybe she ends up being in the wrong hands, beaten, battered and made to fight other dogs that would potentialy kill her . BECAUSE SHE IS A STAFFY

Or maybe it ends up like my little girl, found on deaths door cowering under a bush with a body covered in cigarette burns, with a broken rib and what god knows what puppies inside her. BECAUSE SHE IS A STAFFY

It sounds awful but im glad none of my girls pups made it, because thats 4 more staff crosses that wont have to go through what thousands of staffs and staff crosses are going through all over the country. 

The likely hood is that from the litter you CHOOSE to breed at least one of them will end up in one of the above situations. If depriving ONE animal from being able to reproduce, and by doing that saving the suffering of potentialy 5 or more other dogs is cruel then i guess im an awful person. 

It winds me up something chronic that people still think its okay to reproduce and sell on these dogs!! How much more publicity is it going to take!!!! :bash:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Ged said:


> Maybe you should do some research before you comment. When the puppies are around the age of 6-8 weeks the mother starts to snap at them and reject them.


 :roll:
My point is... you say you think it's cruel to deny an animal the chance to breed. Do you not think it's cruel that, statistically, over half of her litter will end up PTS. You only have to look at any rescue website to see that. Rescues are full of them. Why would you willingly add to that, just to make some money? 
Your mum wants to breed her to cover the costs of buying her? I might send my son to work at a sweatshop to cover the cost of raising him :whistling2:


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, I have a blue staffy bitch. I re-homed her as a companion for our staffy cross. This was ten years ago when it actually was a rarity to see blue staffs. The guy selling her was genuine as he had MS and was in a wheel chair and his condition had deteriorated and he could no longer give her the care she required.

He had (this isnt an exaggeration here) close to 200 phone calls about her, but NOBODY wanted her as soon as they found out she had been spayed....

Very sad. We travelled the 200miles and brought her back and she has lived with us ever since.

Blue is a recessive gene - meaning that unless both dogs carry the blue gene, then you will not get ANY blues, you will have puppies that carry the blue gene.

You maybe thinking well ill breed her to a blue dog then.... Breeding a recessive gene to another recessive gene is never a good idea - you will get wishy washy blues (not a nice dark blue) and breeding this way can carry undesirable traits onto the pups. 
I.e coat condition problems.
Our bitch has a terrible coat - patchy, very thin, and she suffers from rash's caused from food allergy's and grass pollen. She itches like mad in the summer and its not fleas!! It costs a fortune to keep her from scratching herself raw. She can only eat "James well-beloved" food as its hypo-allergenic - and that's EXPENSIVE!
You could also pass on stomach problems - like i said out bitch doesn't have a great digestive system, she can suffer terribly from poor nutrition absorption. She is not a badly bred bitch, she has champions in her pedigree as well.

The woman i recently got my pedigree kittens from lost two kittens out of her litter - she made no money on the litter as vaccinating each kitten twice and feeding them on the best kitten food and then having to do two autopsy's (to make sure nothing under lying was affecting the litter) and then obviously have two less kittens to profit from...

Blue staffys are ten to the none these days... they are not rare. They're a beautiful colour but you no more likely get more money for these pups than you will for any other kc registered pup.

Stud dog £ 250 (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Stud Dogs in UK
p.s if you think blue is rare - check out how many "blue" stud dogs there are - they're not rare.
Vaccinations approx £75 (for both jabs) for each puppy
Solid food from when pups are weaned till they're re-homed - anything around £50 per week.

Thats the basics - i just goggled most of it - have a long hard look.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

sss_180 said:


> Hey, I have a blue staffy bitch. I re-homed her as a companion for our staffy cross. This was ten years ago when it actually was a rarity to see blue staffs. The guy selling her was genuine as he had MS and was in a wheel chair and his condition had deteriorated and he could no longer give her the care she required.
> 
> He had (this isnt an exaggeration here) close to 200 phone calls about her, but NOBODY wanted her as soon as they found out she had been spayed....
> 
> ...


:notworthy:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

sss_180 said:


> Hey, I have a blue staffy bitch. I re-homed her as a companion for our staffy cross. This was ten years ago when it actually was a rarity to see blue staffs. The guy selling her was genuine as he had MS and was in a wheel chair and his condition had deteriorated and he could no longer give her the care she required.
> 
> He had (this isnt an exaggeration here) close to 200 phone calls about her, but NOBODY wanted her as soon as they found out she had been spayed....
> 
> ...




Yes :notworthy: well put. But i fear people who just want to make money from breeding won't listen to reason anyway so fear you have wasted your time here :devil:.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

I work for a local authority dogs home.
We see more staffs than any other breed of dog coming in as strays and unwanted pets, the problem is so bad at the moment that even charity rehoming centers are refusing to take staffys from us due to the fact that they allready have so many.
I urge anyone intending to breed staffs to think hard about what your doing, im a big fan of the breed myself (as you can see in my albums). its not a nice part of my job when i have to take healthy staffys into the vets and take them out in body bags  
I would also urge anyone looking to buy a dog of any breed to try there local dogs homes, giving a rescue dog a second chance is so rewarding


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't create problems. That's what you'll be doing if you breed.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If your mam is so experienced, why on earth did she pay £900 for a staffy? They saw her coming!

Having raised a litter myself, I can say even on a budget (which you shouldn't be on if you're raising pups) there's no way on earth you'll make £900 back.

As for her grandad being a champion - ask any breeder and most will be able to provide details of one back in their lines, doesn't mean she's breeding quality, just that her grandad was!

I suggest you spay her, and enjoy her as a lovely pet. I'm sure she's gorgeous, but the last thing the world needs is more staffies at the moment.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Ged said:


> Maybe you should do some research before you comment. When the puppies are around the age of 6-8 weeks the mother starts to snap at them and reject them.


are you for real


----------

